# WRT54G als Access Point benutzen



## Rici (30. November 2006)

Habe zum o.g. Thema ein wenig gegoogelt, aber leider nichts Tolles gefunden!

Da ich von meinem Provider einen neuen Router bekommen habe, möchte ich meinen "alten" Linksys WRT54G als Access Point nutzen, um in den oberen Stockwerken den Empfang zu verstärken. Wie genau muss das Gerät dazu eingestellt werden? Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wäre super!

Info: Momentan läuft der WRT54G als 192.168.1.1 (über LAN-Kabel angeschlossen), der aktuelle Router hat 192.168.2.1.


----------

